

Facebook engineering manager of privacy doing an AMA - kitchenette
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ydy0w/i_am_raylene_yung_a_faceboook_engineering_manager

======
yuhong
Funny this came at the same day as the WhatsApp acquisition, which is part of
why I ask what happened to Mark Zuckerberg since the early days of Facebook
regarding privacy.

